# Fattie Morning



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I am doing fatties and armadillo eggs for friends this morn.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Those look great . . . You're really "doing them justice" !!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Can I be your friend?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Please explain the armadillo eggs? ??,it all looks awesome, I'm in Newnan this week,you deliver?


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Cored jalapeno, stuffed with a cheese mixture...such as shredded cheddar and cream cheese, then wrapped in sausage so it looks like a big egg . . Sweet or breakfast or hot your choice...Chuck them on the smoker until cooked 

Mmmmmm


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

dialout said:


> Cored jalapeno, stuffed with a cheese mixture...such as shredded cheddar and cream cheese, then wrapped in sausage so it looks like a big egg . . Sweet or breakfast or hot your choice...Chuck them on the smoker until cooked
> 
> Mmmmmm


^^^^^this^^^^^


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Pay, I have made and fixed your fatties many many times. I have several annual pig pikins I do or go to. (Dove hunt, Gun Club, Bass Club ect.) I make 2 to 3 each and cook on pig cooker with pig. I add jalapeno peppers to mine as well as use hot sausage like Bass Farm or Jimmy Dean. Now my question is, approx. how long do you cook the eggs and do you use 1lb. or 1/2 lb. sausage per egg? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I use 1/2 Lb of sausage and cook them 45-50 minutes at 225*. Get the internal to 165*.


----------

